# Advice from the Wise



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

After two weeks of being afraid of leaving the house. I finally did. I was forced to leave the house. I was given an ultimatum: Either I go to see my bestfriends parents, or they were going to come and drag me out of the house. I took the first option. I got out of the house with the butterflies in my stomach. I sat in the car and thought I would disappear all together on the short, less than 5 minute ride there.

All in all, I got there. I'm glad I did. They were so happy to see me. Aunty and Uncle are probably the happiest couple and most down to earth people I think I've ever met in my life. (I call them Aunty and Uncle out of respect, I'm indian so every adult is either an Aunty or Uncle)

Anyway, Aunty is a very happy go lucky, happy to be a mom, happy to be a wife, easy going type of lady. She even told me she doesn't think much and is happy just going on with her day with her daily routine without a worry in the world.

Uncle on the other hand, who is also very happy go lucky, is different. He's a thinker. As soon as he wakes up in the morning, he's thinking. The morning is the worst for him. His mind is over active, but at the same time it's the best time for him to solve his problems where as Aunty just wakes up, does her normal routine and goes to work.

I got great advice from both of them and I'd like to share it with you.

Aunty's Advice: TAKE the medicine. Don't think, just do. You are sick, you need to get better. Pop the pill, take it with ice cream if you have to.
(It's to the point, I like that)

Uncle's Advice:

- Don't think about how you got here. The point is that you're here and you need to move forward. Once you fall into a well, you don't think about how you could have fallen into the well, you think about how you are going to get out!
- If you drive a car while only looking at your rearview, you will definitely crash into something. Stop looking at the past and start working with what's right infront of you.
- When you get on a plane, do you ask who made it, or how it works? Do you say "I AM NOT GETTING ON THIS PLANE UNTIL SOMEONE EXPLAINS HOW IT RUNS?" When you eat pizza, do you say "Where did this pizza come from, where are all the ingredients from?" Are you gonna start growing your own vegetables and making your own ingredients? How long will that take you just to get a slice. - The point is, have faith in doctors and realize they have years and years of knowledge and studying behind their advice. Have faith in today's medicine. Don't question, just know it works, believe it will work.
-The mind is very powerful and some people are strong enough to make it out on their own without medicine and some people aren't. It does not mean your weak. 
-People take advice serious when they have to pay for it. Sometimes doctors tell you the same things your mother even tells you. The only difference is you ignore and tune your mother out because mothers give advice for free.
-We all have problems, the day you wake up with out a problem, you're probably dead! - LOL I know this is a famous quote just don't know where it's from but Uncle brought it to my attention.

There was tons and tons of other advice, it's hard to remember it all. But it was one of the best conversations of my life. I wish I could of wrote this whole post better but the first thing I did when I came home was stare at my Remeron before I finally took it. I took the Remeron and I took their advice.

Stop questioning. Stop trying to figure out all your problems on your own. Have faith and realize there is hope and I will get better.

Believe it or not, Uncle had a point of depression in his life. He even told me he thought he'd never make it out but he did... and now he laughs at how silly he was thinking at the time. He may not have had dp but his advice is still crucial to recovery.

Before I left, Uncle left me with one question. He asked: "Do you think you can make it out on your own, or do you think you need help?" He said the key to my recovery is once I answer this question.

My answer so far is.. Sometimes I think I can make it out on my own and sometimes I think I can't. Now I have to weigh each option out... How confident am I that I can make it out on my own, how confident am I that I can make it without the help of medicine?

For now, I took the medicine.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Stoked on getting outside man!

pills are there for a reason if they are the most beneficial course of action then go for it! I just dont want to touch the meds as i feel they didnt get me here, i did so there has to be a way i can get me back?!

Keep updated on how you get on


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

<<<EDIT>>>


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's really cool that you have people in your life like that dude. It's so important to be reminded of these things, even if they come in little bursts. And it's great that they dragged ur ass out of the house! lol Good for you for allowing them!


----------

